

Demystifying jQuery selector optimization - brown9
http://www.no-margin-for-errors.com/2009/04/28/demystifying-the-jquery-selectors-optimization/

======
pfisch
This is not really accurate information. The methodology is poor compared to
other selector tests, and the results are less accurate and less specific.
Selector optimization changes based upon the browser. The slowest
browsers(ie6) actually select faster with $(tagname.classname) and other more
specific selectors. Of course he didn't mention which browsers he tested in or
which version of jquery or if it was an average of many runs.

In anycase it is probably more worthwhile to optimize for the slowest browsers
that you want to be compatible with, and those browsers are not firefox unless
you don't care about like half of the people on the internet.

edit - just to clarify, based upon his results I'm guessing he's only using
firefox to run these tests.

~~~
brown9
(I think the author of the blog post was a "she")

Do you have some links to other selector optimization tests/benchmarks/posts?
I'd be interested in seeing those as well

------
geuis
I don't know if it helps, but I talked to John Resig last Friday night after
day 1 of JSConf2009. I specifically was asking about how Sizzle works when
selecting. The jist of it is that Sizzle selects the maximum number of
possible elements, then pairs them down until it finds the ones you are
looking for. I haven't dugg back into the Sizzle code yet to really see how
this is being done, but it might help others who are curious.

